# Pier fishing



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey everyone, this is my first post, just wanted to say hi.
I'm going home next weekend for Spring break and plan on hitting up Jetty Park in Cape Canaveral during that time. I'm not real picky about what I catch, but I sure would like to hookup with a few flounder or mackeral. Any tips would be helpful. Also, I'm not real sure as to what to use for bait. Any help on what to use/where I can catch it would be helpful too, thanks all.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Joeseminole 18
Welcome to Peirandsurf.com
Here is some info that I think will help you on your quest.
Here is a map of the Port area: http://www.portcanaveral.org/news/20yearmap.jpg 
The Park: http://www.jettypark.com/fishing/fishingtides.html 

The Mac: http://www.portcanaveral.org/news/20yearmap.jpg http://www.dto.com/swfishing/species/speci esnostate.jsp;jsessionid=KAFGMADNLOAHKAQAIAQBA?speciesid=480 


Flounder: http://www.n-jcenter.com/2002/nov/1/fish3.htm 
http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishpages/southernflounder.htm http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishpages/summerflounder.htm 

Bait: http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/bait.jsp?Articleid=320&Article typeid=128 http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/bait.jsp?Articleid=314&Article typeid=127 

Local Bait Shops:
Captain Jack's, Port Canaveral - (321) 783-3694 
Fishing and Diving Center, Cape Canaveral - (321) 783-3477 

Hope this help's you, have a great spring break.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to the board look forward to your posts. Hope you enjoy your spring break and catch some fish.


----------

